# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Add x=y line to scatter plot

## danipoak

I have created a scatter plot with 3 data points, no line connecting them.  Now what I need to do is add an x=y line to the scatter plot.  I cannot figure out how to make the plot display data in two different formats.  A trend line will not work because it must be x=y.   Here is a link to the file in my dropbox if it helps anyone to look at it.

----------


## shg

Plot another series with two points -- say, {0,0}, and {10,10}

----------


## danipoak

> Plot another series with two points -- say, {0,0}, and {10,10}



Yes that part is easy but it will not be a line just two points since the first series is just points and not a line.

----------


## shg

Any series can have any combination (neither, either, or both) of markers and lines. Right-click the series on the chart, format series ....

----------


## danipoak

> Any series can have any combination (neither, either, or both) of markers and lines. Right-click the series on the chart, format series ....



Thank you that did it.  I was trying to change the series in the chart tools which changes everything.  Very much appreciate it!

----------

